
Ask HN: How to get a job with hacking convictions? - foodbringer
Background: Five or so years ago, I was arrested for hacking a bunch of fortune 500 companies. I ended up with a bunch of hacking and fraud convictions as long as a shopping list. I was also charged with multiple extortion offenses.<p>Since my arrest, I have been doing freelance security work and bug bounties (currently rank 11 on a popular platform).<p>I have applied for multiple security roles in cyber-security and usually have no problem being invited for an interview. However, when I get into the interview and mention my background - all communication ceases.<p>I am still relatively young and don&#x27;t want to leave these events define my future.<p>Any advice?
======
tomhoward
It's not something with which I have personal experience, but it seems to me
you need to make a special effort to signal to the world that you've reformed
and are an ethical and trustworthy person.

Perhaps start a blog and update it regularly, sharing your expertise and
industry insights about security, along with your personal story about how you
came to engage in criminal behaviour, what you've learned through the
experience, and what you've done to rehabilitate yourself.

You might also want to re-think the kinds of companies you're applying to. If
it's large, established, mainstream companies, they are likely to be risk-
averse, and perhaps beholden to company policies to not hire people with
convictions. But earlier-stage companies, that still have a strong
hacker/rebel culture and where the hiring decisions are still made by the
founders, may be more welcoming.

